# Texas Heat



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Not nearly as important as some of these other topics (but gettin' that way quick!), AC is BROKEN!! We had to leave early Friday morning for a day trip in Austin. Got back late Friday afternoon and found out AC was NOT WORKING and had been NOT WORKING all day. Temperature was the same inside as outside (90+). :smt013 Without gettin' a home equity loan to pay for it, can't get repair on Sat. or Sun. Soooooo..........we're sweatin' it out 'till MONDAY. Damn I love Texas in the summertime!:smt011 :smt011 :smt011 :smt011 :smt011


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Hello ice cubes, sit your ammo. in your car with the A/C 
running so they won't melt in your house till your A/C is repair.I feel for you because last year mine went out on sunday, 102 outside hello motel.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Motel is under consideration if it can't be fixed Monday. We will wait and see. Yesterday it was ONLY 88 degrees in the den. :smt019 :smt019 :smt019 :smt019


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Ah maaaann, THAT SUCKS .....sorry to hear that. Wow, I hope ya get it up & running soon. That happend to us last summer, so I know what your going through. The wifey & kids went to a motel. I feel for ya Charlie.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Wife has now decided she needs to go back to Austin today to visit her Mom. She says she will return tomorrow (bet she calls first to see how the repair is going :mrgreen: ). Daughter will have to tough it out here with me as she has to work today and tomorrow. Gotta' go, looking for more ice cubes............................:smt011


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It's 63 here, want me to send you a BIG box of cool air?:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

:smt076 :smt067 :smt011 :smt084 :smt043 :smt092 :smt019 :smt010 :smt100


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

:butthead:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

That sucks! I live on the oregon coast so weather is usually cooler, but it has been HOT!! High 80 and 90 degrees. Doesn't seem like much but when it gets hot here is is hot! Lots of humidity. Since we don't get to hot here alot no one has AC's so I feel your pain!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Our humidity is probably not as high as you folks get on the coasts but you're right, it's still hot! I'll just act like I'm up North somewhere with no A/C. I guess we might be more used to it than you folks up there. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It was over 100 here yesterday, and it's almost at that point right now.. Geeze, it's damn hot...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

96 here right now. I just got back from the lake so its not all bad.........

Go get you a BIG cooler Charlie, fill it with ice and coldbeer. (BudLight of course)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've lived in apartments in the past where the a/c breaks, and it always happens on a weekend.

1 solution - buy a cheap window a/c - I keep one in my garage. I install it if my main a/c breaks, and then I at least have 1 cool room to stay in and sleep in. Then, ya keep it and ya have it if it ever happens again.

I just run it every few months so it doesn't sit there unused for years. I don'tw anna leave it in the window all the time, but it's not that hard to install it temporarily. Hell, ya can get even really small ones at Wal-Mart for less than $70.

Go get it, and return it on Monday  - tell em ya didn't like it afterall


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I've lived in apartments in the past where the a/c breaks, and it always happens on a weekend.
> 
> 1 solution - buy a cheap window a/c - I keep one in my garage. I install it if my main a/c breaks, and then I at least have 1 cool room to stay in and sleep in. Then, ya keep it and ya have it if it ever happens again.
> 
> ...


Very good idea, Ship. I could put it in my garage (it would be in a dedicated hole, not a window) and yank it out for house use when the big one goes out. Only trouble would be how to mount it in the house window. They are all casement windows and roll out rather than a slider or single-hung (up & down). I figure something out. Thanks


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Maybe you should just buy a new house. :mrgreen: 



btw, we just reached todays high, it's 71*. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, pal. I'll take that under consideration. :smt011


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Thanks, pal. I'll take that under consideration. :smt011


anytime :finga:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

With that kinda window, I see the problem - not sure what ya can do.

I actually just have it sitting on the floor of my garage.

I run it about an hour 2-3 times a year. I leave it on the garage, but you gotta watch out for the water that will drip out of the back...

It has rescued me a few times, although I am now in a new house only 1 year old. But, I still keep it. It's obviously not big enough to cool more than 1 room, but that's all I need... 

Its either use this or go to a motel. As a kid, that's what my parents did when this happened until they finally broke down and bought a window a/c for when the central air went out.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Hey, 2400?? I have something for you!!! :finga::finga::smt075:smt097

It's 95 here in Central Minnesota and climbing with heat indices of 105-110. Thank GOD we have a new AC unit just installed this past May. Tomorrow is supposed to be even hotter with a forecast of 102!! (Being FROM Texas, I can deal with the heat, but last summer it struggled to get to 85 on the whole) It just ain't supposed to be THIS hot up here!!!
Of course, I'll probably be whining this winter when it's -30


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

And ya' know.................typically, the hotest month of the year in Texas is.....September! It's not even August yet!!!!!!!!!!!! Sheesh..................:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, as much as I hate the summer, I still don't wanna be up north and have to put up w/ snow and ice everyday on the way to work 

Besides - A/C man is here 

The A/C is the best invention of all time - past or future


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Fair

100°F
(38°C) 
Humidity: 35 %
Wind Speed: SE 3 G 10 MPH
Barometer: 29.85"
Dewpoint: 68°F (20°C)
Heat Index: 105°F (41°C)
Visibility: 10.00 mi.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

*Conditions at * Jul 30, 2006 - 04:53 PM EDT 
*Wind * from the S (180 degrees) at 20 MPH (17 KT) gusting to 28 MPH (24 KT)
*Visibility * 10 mile(s)
*Sky conditions * clear *
Temperature * 99.0 F (37.2 C) 
* Heat index * 107.1 F (41.7 C) 
* Dew Point * 71.1 F (21.7 C) * 
Relative Humidity * 40% 
* Pressure (altimeter) * 29.63 in. Hg (1003 hPa) 
* Pressure tendency * 0.04 inches (1.5 hPa) lower than three hours ago * 
ob * KSTC 302053Z AUTO 18017G24KT 10SM CLR 37/22 A2963 RMK AO2 SLP031 T03720217 56015


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thor said:


> Hey, 2400?? I have something for you!!! :finga::finga::smt075:smt097


Is that all you got Thor?? :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt033

It's 68*, cloudy with a nice 7-10 mph breeze now. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, as much as I hate the summer, I still don't wanna be up north and have to put up w/ snow and ice everyday on the way to work
> 
> Besides - A/C man is here
> 
> The A/C is the best invention of all time - past or future


It ain't as bad up here as in Texas or Oklahoma when y'all THINK y'all can drive on snow or ice. They generally keep the roads plowed and salted. Of course, it really sucks when a snowstorm hits during or right before rush hours. Four wheel drive helps a bunch, but some of the idiots up here think that they can still do 70 when it's snowing or icy. Four wheel drive don't help a bit when it comes to stopping!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> And ya' know.................typically, the hotest month of the year in Texas is.....September! It's not even August yet!!!!!!!!!!!! Sheesh..................:smt022


Get one of those standup a/c units that use a dryer hose to vent outside...Brother has one in his bedroom for occasions such as you're experincing.His works ok to cool at least one room and is pretty portable,ya just have to install a closeable vent in the wall in any room you might use it in...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd run to Lowes/Home Depot and pick up a small window unit... One that is small enough to cool one room is pretty cheap. At least you'd have one room to take refuge in.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

In one word, HOTEL! :mrgreen:


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I always recollected that late July and August were the hellishly hot days in Texas. At least it seemed that way to me.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, but global warming spreading out the cycle.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Yeah, but global warming spreading out the cycle.


Well that stuff better stay away from my 'cycle cuz it runs hot enuf already:goofy: :goofy:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

It's 1:40 am here and although it's not as hot as it was a few hours ago it's still 77*. Will it ever end.................:smt011


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It's 53* here. :goofy: :goofy:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's 6am now and is 75 here...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey! Wake up!!!

Its Monday. Are the AC guys here yet?

:smt026 

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

They are ON THE WAY..........................:mrgreen: 72*


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Another Texas style hot day for Minnesota today.  It's a little after 0800 and it's 87 here :smt092:smt100


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You gentlemen who keep an emergency air conditioner might be well advised to consider the purchase of an emergency generator. The last times we were without air we were without electricity, too. 

Memphis endured "Hurricane Elvis" in July 2003 and last year the effects of Katrina, so there was no elecric power for awhile.

And gas to run that generator. Did you realize you can't even pump gas without electric power? The stations that did have power, ran out of gas.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> You gentlemen who keep an emergency air conditioner might be well advised to consider the purchase of an emergency generator. The last times we were without air we were without electricity, too.
> 
> Memphis endured "Hurricane Elvis" in July 2003 and last year the effects of Katrina, so there was no elecric power for awhile.
> 
> ...


I thought about it last year when Rita was headed our way. It missed us, though, and generally we are far enough away to not pay much attention to hurricanes. If we have any more super storms ike last year, though, I may buy a generator. Not sure how I will store a buttload of gas, though. Gas goes bad over time, so I don't know how I would cycle thru it w/o keeping tons of small containers... If I bought a big container, I'd have to buy some sort of pump or something to get it out.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> If we have any more super storms ike last year, though, I may buy a generator. Not sure how I will store a buttload of gas, though. Gas goes bad over time, so I don't know how I would cycle thru it w/o keeping tons of small containers... If I bought a big container, I'd have to buy some sort of pump or something to get it out.


6 Gallon plastic jugs will do a great job of storing gas. As for keeping the gas fresh use Stabil and/or use the gas in your cars every 6 weeks. Here's more info on Stabil http://www.goldeagle.com/sta-bil/


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It won't eat thru that kind of plastic?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> It won't eat thru that kind of plastic?


No.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I recall farmers used to keep a 110 gal barrel of gasoline up on a frame. I don't know what they used to keep it fresh, if anything. I also don't know how fast they went through it. I keep gasoline on hand over the winter with no ill-effects. Heck, I'm using gasoline from last fall right now in my lawnmower. No stabil or any other aftermarket additive. Lawnmower runs fine


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Farmers used to keep farm gasoline in overhead tanks, gravity fed the gas. And they turned it often enough to pose no problems.

I've kept lawn mower gas over the winter without any ill effects. I thought the unleaded gas would not suffer problems in storage.

Leaded gas would, but I would add a bottle of STP gas treatment to it prior to use. Once had a lawn mower engine have sticking valves due to leading, but blew that out by running WD-40 through the carburator.

That's one advantage to the current drought, I've saved lawn mower gasoline. We water with sprinklers, but without rain my grass isn't growing, just is green. And I used to think West Texas was arid.

True: was once down around Study Butte, Texas. A rain cloud started forming, and folks got out their video cameras!


Bob Wright


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Just an update, it got to 101 in many parts of the area today,(Minnesota) however that didn't beat the record high set in 1988. I'm begging you Texans to take back this heat and let us cool down up here !!! ( I was here in 1988, too )


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> 6 Gallon plastic jugs will do a great job of storing gas. As for keeping the gas fresh use Stabil


Stabil is the best thing since sliced bread. I mix in the recommend ammt for the last tank of fuel in my duck boat every January at the end of duck season. Let run through the motor for how ever long we use it while hunting. SHe doesn't started again until Late Sept. Fires like new every time!!!!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I mentioned this conversation last night about keeping gas over the winter, and someone made the remark about using gas for my snow blower.

I have an electric leaf blower that works just as well as a snow blower whenver we get snow. Also works for starting charcoal.

Bob Wright


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I mentioned this conversation last night about keeping gas over the winter, and someone made the remark about using gas for my snow blower.
> 
> I have an electric leaf blower that works just as well as a snow blower whenver we get snow. Also works for starting charcoal.
> 
> Bob Wright


Snowblowers in Memphis ?!?!?!?!?!? When I was stationed there, I never saw enough snow to use a machine on.

I have a small gas powered weed whip that has accessory attachments, like a blower. It works well on light fluffy snow.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Update:
Partly Cloudy

104°F
(40°C) 
Humidity: 33 %
Wind Speed: SW 5 MPH
Barometer: 29.82"
Dewpoint: 70°F (21°C)
Heat Index: 112°F (44°C


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Its damn hot here today - they moved our office into a portable building too. So, we're really baking in here...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

update 

Currently At 10:24 AM

70°F
RealFeel®
72°F
Winds: WSW
at 8mph
Mostly Cloudy
Humidity: 64%
Dew Point: 57° F
Pressure: 30.32 in
Visibility: 10 Miles
Tonight
Low: 51°F
RealFeel®: 57°F
Sunset: 7:22 PM
Today
High: 77°F
RealFeel®: 77°F
Sunrise: 5:45 AM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It was 105 at my house at 6pm last night...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Yea, but wasn't it much cooler at 11:00 pm when you got up to fix the a/c drip in the attic?

You never appreciate the small stuff.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Yea, but wasn't it much cooler at 11:00 pm when you got up to fix the a/c drip in the attic?
> 
> You never appreciate the small stuff.
> 
> WM


Yes, U are right. I was dripping wet w/ sweat. And, I started itching after, so I had to take a shower. It was also a pain to balance on those support beams and take photos 1 handed, along with taping up that pipe after I was done (working with scissors and the roll of tape).

Almost time to go home. I hope I can stay awake for the drive home.....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What is this "sweat" you speak of? :smt082 :smt082 

Currently At 2:24 PM

66°F
RealFeel®
67°F
Winds: SW
at 10mph
Thunderstorm
Humidity: 81%
Dew Point: 60° F
Pressure: 29.99 in
Visibility: 10 Miles
Tonight
Low: 56°F
RealFeel®: 57°F
Sunset: 7:22 PM
Today
High: 76°F
RealFeel®: 73°F
Sunrise: 5:45 AM


----------

